# Agro Documentary



## J_Bader (Sep 7, 2017)

The economic collapse of 2008 encouraged the production of dystopian TV shows. Now people are trying to solve real problems as opposed to finding metaphors for chaos. But TV is still in the past. So we ventured out to uncover the new reality and much of it has to do with agriculture.


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

I do not chop my compost & it works fine.
If the mound is hot enough when I turn it, I do not turn it again.
With many mound i Can afford to wait.


----------



## youngridge (Apr 14, 2017)

Good stuff....different but good. Where is there meat source? And can they really support a small group of people year around?

I think the most expensive part of there whole place is probably the solar panels.

Other items or stock they should have, goats, meat and milk in one animal, it does not look like the country side around them would support cattle. Even a few hogs if you could keep them penned up right so they don't escape and become feral. I only saw one chicken, hope they have a few a more. 

No dogs either, a good alarm system.

I didn't see any protection....if you have anything, some one else will always want it, no matter what it is. Lifestyle, thoughts, or items.

Edit: it is easy for me to point stuff like this out and some people may be judgmental of it as I sit behind a computer screen and type it....props to them for doing it, they are making it work.


----------



## power (May 7, 2011)

Anyone remember back when the hippy communes and cults were popping up all across the U.S.?


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

It is cool that people realize the need to grow food but why does it have to be so darn caveman. hook the donkey to a plow at least.


----------



## Starcreek (Feb 4, 2015)

It looks like a hippie commune to me. Beautiful countryside, though!


----------



## VoorTrekker (Oct 7, 2012)

Tilling cultivation is obsolete. People can now build "towers" to plant crops which takes much less space. 

Look up Terra Preta it is a National Geographic documentary about the agro-business of ancient Amazon river towns and cities. They disappeared after a visit from a Spaniard. 

From what I see about the video, this appears to be Permaculture and it takes fortitude to strike out and become successful at this, even though they are hippies; may good health and fortune become part of their harvest.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

VoorTrekker said:


> Tilling cultivation is obsolete. People can now build "towers" to plant crops which takes much less space.
> 
> Look up Terra Preta it is a National Geographic documentary about the agro-business of ancient Amazon river towns and cities. They disappeared after a visit from a Spaniard.
> 
> From what I see about the video, this appears to be Permaculture and it takes fortitude to strike out and become successful at this, even though they are hippies; may good health and fortune become part of their harvest.


The towers, notill stuff works in the right climate, here you mix the soil to get it warm enough for the seeds to grow,


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

Tirediron said:


> The towers, notill stuff works in the right climate, here you mix the soil to get it warm enough for the seeds to grow,


It's to dry for a tower here. Raised beds, potato/tomato bags, planters, pots. They all have to be watered daily. Multiple times a day if they are small.


----------



## VoorTrekker (Oct 7, 2012)

There is drip flow watering, and the soil in the towers can be removed for re-composting. The towers can be moved and are an answer to people with limited space. There is also the possibility of drunks driving their pick up trucks through the tilled fields.

I cannot comment about chickens in apartments.


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

VoorTrekker said:


> There is drip flow watering, and the soil in the towers can be removed for re-composting. The towers can be moved and are an answer to people with limited space. There is also the possibility of drunks driving there pick up trucks through the tilled fields.
> 
> I cannot comment about chickens in apartments.


Even with a drip system they don't work well here. Air at 6-10% humidity sucks up the water as fast as it drips. There is also a problem with the heat. It cooks the soil/roots. We need the mass of the ground to keep roots cool and give the moisture somewhere to sink down into. People driving through fields isn't much of a problem here. Most of the farmers use flood irrigation and there are berms and concrete irrigation ditches along the roads.

ETA..... and fences. Most fields are fenced since NM is open range.


----------



## VoorTrekker (Oct 7, 2012)

I had that problem in Calif. The tower "box" would have to be 48" X 48" instead of 24" to be effective in a moisture sucking environment. The drip would have to be a continual feed instead of demand feed. 

The line should not be surface connected, or should be insulated.


----------

